# Blackbeard Island access



## Shoeman (Aug 6, 2014)

I am thinking about going on this hunt in December.   Haven't been in years and hope someone on here can send me a few contacts for getting to the island?    Can anyone help?   Thanks!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 6, 2014)

Call Shellman's fish camp and I bet they will know some folks available to do this.  I'm sorry I don't have a phone number.  Probably google it or information.


----------



## Vance Henry (Aug 6, 2014)

We may have room for one more Matt, too early to tell but I can do some digging.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ive always wanted to do one of the island hunts myself.  Is it sign in/check in or quota?


----------



## Vance Henry (Aug 6, 2014)

It's check in, no quota....and a good time.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 8, 2014)

Vance, thanks - I may have a group going and am just trying to find some options.


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm going on the December hunt and it will be my first time on the island, so I'd appreciate any info on transportation as well. Should I assume that like the Ossabaw hunts, that the local marinas will have some ferry options available? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 26, 2014)

I found this list of charter services and marinas that handle launches and/or transportation to Blackbeard. I haven't called any of them yet but will be glad to share once I do ...

http://www.fws.gov/blackbeardisland/pdfs/publiccamping&charter.pdf


----------



## Shoeman (Sep 28, 2014)

I do have a group going but am not sure how many guys yet.   I have (or think I have. . .through Shellman's Bluff) 8 spots reserved.   As soon as I know how many guys, anyone else who wants one, can have a spot.    The more the merrier.


----------



## Tkpassmore (Oct 5, 2014)

I am going to the October hunt this year. I've been in December two times and loved it. The rut map put out in GON states the rut should be in October. Is this the case?


----------



## Shoeman (Oct 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if Verizon works on the island?  I hate to even bring a phone but. . . .


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 8, 2014)

Verizon works on some parts.  The further you get on the west side, the less it works.  You should have service always at the main dock.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 8, 2014)

New for this year is a $25 permit as well. Get it online by googling Savannah Coastal Refuge Complex and follow the links.


----------



## nannywacker50 (Oct 14, 2014)

My wife and I went in 2010 & 2011 we used Henderson Hope out of Bell Bluff Marina This is the number we used 912 270 7965 not sure if it is still current.


----------



## Shoeman (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info.   I have spots booked through Shellman's Bluff.   Have not been in years and am really looking forward to it.


----------

